# Howdy, folks!



## BrittanyBlue (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi!!

I'm Brittany and I am 13 years old. I live in the U.S.A and I just started taking my first riding lessons. I am super excited to learn EVERYTHING there is to know about horses and how to take care of them.

Just wanted to say hi!!

-Brittany


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to HF Brittany and welcome to the world of horses! It's a challenging and ever changing world but so well worth living in. Have fun!


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Welcome! =]


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi and Welcome Brittany  There is some really experienced people here and I think you will be able to learn a lot


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to the horseforum!! Dont be afraid to ask any questions. There is someone of here for everything you want to know!


----------



## Roxanneify (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm sure you'll love it here.  Welcome!


----------

